# 36 Roadmaster



## Detail1 (May 20, 2021)

O.... if i only had the tank!


----------



## stezell (May 20, 2021)

Cool looking bike man at least you know yours isn't the only one missing a tank, I like it as a camelback as well. 

Sean


----------



## Detail1 (May 20, 2021)

stezell said:


> Cool looking bike man at least you know yours isn't the only one missing a tank, I like it as a camelback as well.
> 
> Sean



Was hoping someone would at least make a glass one.


----------



## stezell (May 20, 2021)

That's definitely one I don't think has been reproduced.


----------



## John Gailey (May 21, 2021)

Seems a little odd that it has the badge and no tank.  It looks so original.  Were these ever sold without tanks?


----------



## Detail1 (May 21, 2021)

Don't think so. The battery for light was in tank.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 21, 2021)

Detail1 said:


> Don't think so. The battery for light was in tank.



Not necessarily


----------



## lounging (May 21, 2021)

chain guard looks to be Monark aluminum


----------



## stezell (May 21, 2021)

I know there's another member on here that has the same Roadmaster frame with a battery tube and light, no tank. I'll try to find it.


----------



## John Gailey (May 21, 2021)

I don't think it is this.  No truss rods or rack.
Detail1's bike sure does look like a flat tank bike minus the tank.


----------



## CWCMAN (May 23, 2021)

I don't think the shroud tank can be made of fiberglass. It's not your typical clam shell type tank with two halves.

You might have to make Gabor an offer that he can't resist. These tanks are very scarce and almost never come up for sale without the bike. Pricey $$$$ when they do.

Looks like you need some triple step rims and a paisley chain guard as well.

Very nice bike you have. I dig the camel back look.

My original paint early production 36 example below. Snub nose fender and non riveted braces.


----------



## Detail1 (May 23, 2021)

CWCMAN said:


> I don't think the shroud tank can be made of fiberglass. It's not your typical clam shell type tank with two halves.
> 
> You might have to make Gabor an offer that he can't resist. These tanks are very scarce and almost never come up for sale without the bike. Pricey $$$$ when they do.
> 
> ...



Beautiful bike you have!


----------



## buickmike (Oct 3, 2021)

How about an update on the search for the tank


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 3, 2021)

Does the 1936 catalog pictures look like the artist’s artwork shows a sprocket with an intermediate size swirl cut-outs (those closer to the center), larger than the actual bicycle examples shown, but smaller than the later and more common design?


----------



## szathmarig (Oct 3, 2021)

buickmike said:


> How about an update on the search for the tank



The bike has a tank now, and a new owner @Hawthornecrazy


----------

